
A new way to post jobs - workbee_eric
http://www.workbee.co
======
npolet
"Post Job -> Magic Happens = Perfect Candidate".

Well that's helpful. Don't see any indication of this "magic" is. I know, I
know, once you know the magic it's not special anymore... but I think I want
to know what the hell is going on here. At least break it down in really
simple terms. You don't have to spill your secrets, just give me a hint.

